# Please help!!



## Jdfitzwater (Sep 21, 2011)

Click on the link below for details. This beautiful boy walks on his front paws with the rest of his body in the air, and needs donations large or small for rehab. He also needs a home. He's beautiful!!

Petfinder Adoptable Dog | Maltese | Los Angeles, CA | Jimmy


----------



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

He's in loving care, thank God. And yup, I will donate. I may even visit him. He's just around the corner from me ~ :wub:

Bless his heart. He walks like my Tommy.


----------



## Jdfitzwater (Sep 21, 2011)

3Maltmom said:


> He's in loving care, thank God. And yup, I will donate. I may even visit him. He's just around the corner from me ~ :wub:
> 
> Bless his heart. He walks like my Tommy.


Wonderful:chili:


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

You gotta take piccie of him,he's so cute. OMG I hope he gets an amazing furever home,he's sooo cute!


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

3Maltmom said:


> He's in loving care, thank God. And yup, I will donate. I may even visit him. He's just around the corner from me ~ :wub:
> 
> Bless his heart. He walks like my Tommy.


Gosh, I thought immediately of you, Debbie. :wub::wub:


----------



## Furbabies mom (Jul 25, 2011)

Oh my gosh he is so beautiful!! What is wrong that he walks like that?? Is he paralyzed? Doesn't drag his legs, he walks on front ones??? Oh God love him!!!


----------



## Maidto2Maltese (Oct 19, 2004)

I was wondering if the rehab doesn't fully work if the cart like Missy had would take a lot of stress off him.? Maybe even in between rehab sessions?


----------



## lmillette (Apr 23, 2012)

Julie, thanks for posting this. Poor little baby. I hope the therapy helps precious Jimmy. 

Terry, I would think a cart could help him. There have been many pooches that have lived long lives because of having a cart. There is a wonderful place called Eddie's Wheels here in MA that custom builds carts to help dogs like Jimmy. I will donate to his rehab fund and I will also email the contact info and recommend the cart idea, along with providing them the information on Eddie's Wheels.

Here is there website if anyone is interested.
Eddies Wheels|Dog Wheelchairs and Other Pets


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Here's the link to the Chip In for Jimmy and with the video of him. He's so handsome. I really hope the rehab and/or a cart works. ChipIn: Jimmy the Maltese
Oh and of course I chipped in


----------



## lmillette (Apr 23, 2012)

Snowbody said:


> Here's the link to the Chip In for Jimmy and with the video of him. He's so handsome. I really hope the rehab and/or a cart works. ChipIn: Jimmy the Maltese
> Oh and of course I chipped in


Thanks for posting a quick link to Jimmy's ChipIn fund. I emailed the rescue about the cart and gave them Eddie's Wheels link. What a sweet little boy he is. And he looks so happy!!  Oh and his foster parents sound wonderful!!


----------



## Maidto2Maltese (Oct 19, 2004)

lmillette said:


> Julie, thanks for posting this. Poor little baby. I hope the therapy helps precious Jimmy.
> 
> Terry, I would think a cart could help him. There have been many pooches that have lived long lives because of having a cart. There is a wonderful place called Eddie's Wheels here in MA that custom builds carts to help dogs like Jimmy. I will donate to his rehab fund and I will also email the contact info and recommend the cart idea, along with providing them the information on Eddie's Wheels.
> 
> ...


That is where we had Missy's cart custom made. They were WONDERFUL to work with! I had hardly any adjustment to do when it arrived. She took to it like a duck to water! only a few 'enticements' of treats to take some steps and she was off! LOL I think it just felt so good to her to have easier mobility! ( She had disc problems and partial paralysis in right back leg. )
You can see her in it in the siggy.... she was 'insulted' I was making her stop to take a photo LOL .


----------



## lmillette (Apr 23, 2012)

Maidto2Maltese said:


> That is where we had Missy's cart custom made. They were WONDERFUL to work with! I had hardly any adjustment to do when it arrived. She took to it like a duck to water! only a few 'enticements' of treats to take some steps and she was off! LOL I think it just felt so good to her to have easier mobility! ( She had disc problems and partial paralysis in right back leg. )
> You can see her in it in the siggy.... she was 'insulted' I was making her stop to take a photo LOL .


Terry, how wonderful!! I apologize, I didn't realize it was your pup you were referring to. I saw her pic in your signature, what a sweet pea!!! I actually came across Eddie's Wheels from reading about Gizmo the Great! His Mom is a member on here but hasn't been active member in years. I read Gizmo's story on Dogster (http://www.dogster.com/dogs/458895) and then found out she had been an active member here a few years ago. Then Dogster featured another cutie pie who got wheels from Eddie's recently. He is on Eddie's website now, he is the black and white Collie dog jumping in his cart. What a wonderful organization they have!!


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

He's got the most handsome face,WOW! He's another one,like Gypsy that is going to steal hearts, he's already stolen a few here,I'd say!


----------



## Jdfitzwater (Sep 21, 2011)

lmillette said:


> Julie, thanks for posting this. Poor little baby. I hope the therapy helps precious Jimmy.
> 
> Terry, I would think a cart could help him. There have been many pooches that have lived long lives because of having a cart. There is a wonderful place called Eddie's Wheels here in MA that custom builds carts to help dogs like Jimmy. I will donate to his rehab fund and I will also email the contact info and recommend the cart idea, along with providing them the information on Eddie's Wheels.
> 
> ...


Thank you!!!!! :chili:


----------



## lmillette (Apr 23, 2012)

Jdfitzwater said:


> Thank you!!!!! :chili:


Of course!! I want to help little Jimmy as much as I can. His ChipIn is only up to $590 so I shared is story on Facebook. If you guys can too, I think it will help! Thank you everyone for caring. 

Michelle, his sweet little face has stolen my heart!!!!


----------

